# How to apply for Queensland State Sponsorship



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

I am on the Queensland Government Migration page 
Skilled migration to Queensland, Australia

and searching for option to apply for the state sponsorship under the Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)

I don't see any option where I could provide my details. Can someone please help me what needs to be done?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

you need an EOI in skillselect and should select queensland as the state and you will be contacted by state to make an application.


----------



## mummykins123 (Apr 30, 2012)

snarayan said:


> you need an EOI in skillselect and should select queensland as the state and you will be contacted by state to make an application.


Do you have any idea how long it may take for them to get in touch as i am in the same position, but would like to lodge our visa's before 1/9/13. xxx


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mummykins123 said:


> Do you have any idea how long it may take for them to get in touch as i am in the same position, but would like to lodge our visa's before 1/9/13. xxx


Why dont you give them a call to find out the timelines.


----------



## mummykins123 (Apr 30, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Why dont you give them a call to find out the timelines.


who do i call? haha, i'm not thick honest!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Contact details here

Contact us


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi mummykins123'
Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.

Regards
Brizi


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Brizi,

How long did it take for them to contact you for further info once you put in QLD as preferred state? I am thinking of going for QLD as well. Thanks in advance.



brizi said:


> Hi mummykins123'
> Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


----------



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW, how is Victoria compared to Queensland? Which state seems more economical to go for and with good job opportunities?


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi drshk
Qld govt contacted me in 5 days after submitting eoi.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response 

so have you received your PR and moved to Oz?



brizi said:


> Hi drshk
> Qld govt contacted me in 5 days after submitting eoi.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Just submitted my EOI with QLD as preferred state, hope to get a quick invitation like you brizi


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi brizi, I have just been contacted by QLD for further info..exactly on the 5th working day after submitting EOI just like in your case 

Could you please tell me if there is a declaration form for commitment to work and live in QLD that I need to sign or do I need to prepare a statement stating my commitment. Please let me know what you submitted, many thanks in advance.



brizi said:


> Hi drshk
> Qld govt contacted me in 5 days after submitting eoi.


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi drshk,
congrats for the request for more info.Well there is not nay form to sign regarding your commitment to old.You just have to write a paper statement telling them what you know about old and how successful you will be in settling there.apart from this just provide them with any other docs they have requested.i provided them with bank statements and some links to job vacancy suitable to my profession as well.hope this help and all the best

brizi


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

Queensland does not have any ICT job listed in it's Occupation List. Does this mean that the state has a good ICT market with enough local resources; or is ICT still an emerging industry in the state?


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks brizi, I already provided a similar statement last week and have got my 190 invitation with QLD nomination :whoo:



brizi said:


> Hi drshk,
> congrats for the request for more info.Well there is not nay form to sign regarding your commitment to old.You just have to write a paper statement telling them what you know about old and how successful you will be in settling there.apart from this just provide them with any other docs they have requested.i provided them with bank statements and some links to job vacancy suitable to my profession as well.hope this help and all the best
> 
> brizi


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

drshk said:


> Hi Brizi,
> 
> How long did it take for them to contact you for further info once you put in QLD as preferred state? I am thinking of going for QLD as well. Thanks in advance.



I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been informally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.. what do you suggest? should i go ahead? I personally wanted to Apply for NSW...


----------



## Pame (Dec 24, 2013)

*Queensland nomination time*



snarayan said:


> you need an EOI in skillselect and should select queensland as the state and you will be contacted by state to make an application.


Dear snarayan,

I submitted EOI for visa 190 on 19/12/1013 for Queensland State nomination with 65 points as microbiologist. Unfortunately they have not contacted me yet for further application. Should I wait further or is it time to contact them. 

Hoping for a reply and thanks in advance.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Pame said:


> Dear snarayan,
> 
> I submitted EOI for visa 190 on 19/12/1013 for Queensland State nomination with 65 points as microbiologist. Unfortunately they have not contacted me yet for further application. Should I wait further or is it time to contact them.
> 
> Hoping for a reply and thanks in advance.


Hey Pame, what is your occupation???


----------



## Pame (Dec 24, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Pame, what is your occupation???


Thanks shishir, its...Microbiologist with 65 points...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Pame said:


> Thanks shishir, its...Microbiologist with 65 points...


It'd be better if you call them or send them an e-mail. Hope, you would get your response.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

brizi said:


> Hi mummykins123'
> Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


Hi mate do i need to launch the application for the 190 or 189 before applying for the Queensland state nomination? so far i only have: 45 points i know i can get extra 10 with the IELTS which will make me short of 5 points.
but i don't really know if i can get the state nomination as i have no work experience i just hold a Beng (HONS) and an MSc Degree.


----------



## Pame (Dec 24, 2013)

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate do i need to launch the application for the 190 or 189 before applying for the Queensland state nomination? so far i only have: 45 points i know i can get extra 10 with the IELTS which will make me short of 5 points.
> but i don't really know if i can get the state nomination as i have no work experience i just hold a Beng (HONS) and an MSc Degree.


If you meet queensland eligibility criteria, u will me automatically granted 5 points. This will take u to a score of 60 and eligible for visa 190


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Pame said:


> If you meet queensland eligibility criteria, u will me automatically granted 5 points. This will take u to a score of 60 and eligible for visa 190


hi

I am planning to apply PR with my occupation code as 233513(Production or plant Engineer) but curretnly i dont have my occupation on any state with ielts 6 Requirement..but i find my Field jobs are in plenty (i.e Control and Instrumentation Engineer)..in Queesnland 

Will it be possible for me select mmy choice as Queensland when i select state during i file my EOI..

PLease clarify


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hi
> 
> I am planning to apply PR with my occupation code as 233513(Production or plant Engineer) but curretnly i dont have my occupation on any state with ielts 6 Requirement..but i find my Field jobs are in plenty (i.e Control and Instrumentation Engineer)..in Queesnland
> 
> ...


If it is not listed in the occupation list of Queensland, they will not invite you to submit your application for SS


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
Is there anyone who has registered with Board of Professional Engineers, Queensland???
If there is someone, plz share your experience regarding the entire process.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

I am applying for Queensland State Nomination..
Can Any one guide me the process for this.
As I am done with my Assessment and its appearing positive in Online Application.


----------



## Pame (Dec 24, 2013)

roze said:


> I am applying for Queensland State Nomination..
> Can Any one guide me the process for this.
> As I am done with my Assessment and its appearing positive in Online Application.


While submitting EOI, select visa 190 and then queensland as ur preferred state, they will contact you for further details. Good luck


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Pame said:


> While submitting EOI, select visa 190 and then queensland as ur preferred state, they will contact you for further details. Good luck


Thanks Alot


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi roze,
I am just curious that have you received an invitation from QLD yet?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

McJim said:


> Hi roze,
> I am just curious that have you received an invitation from QLD yet?


HI
I got an email on 19.03.2014 from Queensland State for sending them Documents and making the payment. I provide them all on 23.03.2014. and got the ack email. Now I am waiting for their response


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> HI
> I got an email on 19.03.2014 from Queensland State for sending them Documents and making the payment. I provide them all on 23.03.2014. and got the ack email. Now I am waiting for their response


Hi roze,

So QLD contacted you 4 days after you submitted EOI? 
I've submitted mine yesterday and I'm curious how long does it usually takes for them to contact you?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Hi roze,
> 
> So QLD contacted you 4 days after you submitted EOI?
> I've submitted mine yesterday and I'm curious how long does it usually takes for them to contact you?


Yes After 4 Days ... 
they sent me an email for sending them docs (they provided me a list) and payment 200$ outside Australia. 
They asked me to send them all these within 15 working days otherwise they will consider that I am no more interested in seeking nomination from them 
Or
in case I can not do so that then I can ask them for time extension within 15days and they will provide me the extension.


If you want to anything else let me know


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you very much 

One more thing, how much money do you need to prove you have in order for QLD to nominate you? If I understood correctly it's 15000 dollars of liquid funds (in cash)


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> One more thing, how much money do you need to prove you have in order for QLD to nominate you? If I understood correctly it's 15000 dollars of liquid funds (in cash)


Check the below link
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds-skilled.pdf
You can see here the details as I cant explain it properly


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

roze said:


> HI
> I got an email on 19.03.2014 from Queensland State for sending them Documents and making the payment. I provide them all on 23.03.2014. and got the ack email. Now I am waiting for their response


Thanks for your information, roze and wish you soon get your invitation.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

@ rose

Yes, I saw that. I just wanted somebody to confirm that I'm interpreting that table correctly

_"Evidence is required for the cash component only"_ in other words we need to prove that we have 15000 AUD (5000 AUD for onshore applicants) in cash


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> @ rose
> 
> Yes, I saw that. I just wanted somebody to confirm that I'm interpreting that table correctly
> 
> _"Evidence is required for the cash component only"_ in other words we need to prove that we have 15000 AUD (5000 AUD for onshore applicants) in cash


Cash 5000AUD Onshore / Cash 15000AUD Offshore
Total Cash and Liquidable assets 10000AUD for primary Applicant Onshore / Total Cash and Liquidable assets 30000AUD for primary Applicant Offshore

I just consider these above figures.
If still not clear then let me know. I will try to tell you again .


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

McJim said:


> Thanks for your information, roze and wish you soon get your invitation.


Thanks


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> ...
> If still not clear then let me know. I will try to tell you again .




Ok, I'll be direct 

How much money did you have to prove them you have? For what amout of money they've asked you proof for?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Ok, I'll be direct
> 
> How much money did you have to prove them you have? For what amout of money they've asked you proof for?


I showed them 28000AUD Cash


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> I showed them 28000AUD Cash


 

That's too much, I didn't count on that much money.... Did they ask for that exact amount of did you showed more than they've asked?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> That's too much, I didn't count on that much money.... Did they ask for that exact amount of did you showed more than they've asked?


hmmm. Still not. As I applied 2days back.
when they will ask I can show more


----------



## micro (Feb 17, 2014)

*Query*



Pame said:


> Thanks shishir, its...Microbiologist with 65 points...


Hey Pame,

Have you heard anything from Queensland immigration regarding your visa? I am also planning to apply for Queensland State Sponsorship as 'Microbiologist'. 

Regards,
Micro


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Croat said:


> That's too much, I didn't count on that much money.... Did they ask for that exact amount of did you showed more than they've asked?


Hey Croat,

Welcome aboard coz u r also having same occupation.

I've showed them 15000 Aud in cash. As my family staying offshore I have submitted all bank statements ( offshore+ Onshore). Apart from this I have also submitted other fixed assets, cash investments and other investments (car @ overseas,jewellery etc).
As far as I know all they interested is how much u can support yourself if it's necessary.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> hmmm. Still not. As I applied 2days back.
> when they will ask I can show more


I read some other forums and as I understood QLD won't tell you how much money to prove, they just say _"sufficient"_



Bluegum2012 said:


> Hey Croat,
> 
> Welcome aboard coz u r also having same occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi there *******!
So you're also mech draftsperson on 190 QLD? :tea:

I was also thinking to mention my car as fixed asset. As I understood, it is not necessary to show proof for fixed asset, just to state which are they

Thank you both


Btw, what is the real timeframe for from invitation to grant (190 visa)?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Guys (and girls),

How long should my statement of commitment be? I've wrote 1000 words


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Guys (and girls),
> 
> How long should my statement of commitment be? I've wrote 1000 words


I wrote less then 2 pages.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

may i know how long will take to get the invitation after applied for state nomination queensland any one please please advice me .


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

brizi said:


> Hi mummykins123'
> Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


Hi brizi,

I just want to check with you normally how long will take to get the invitation after state sponsorship applied. please advice 

thanks Rajesh:Cry::smile:


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> I wrote less then 2 pages.


Yeah, that's the same as me, thanks 



rajesh_puchi said:


> may i know how long will take to get the invitation after applied for state nomination queensland any one please please advice me .


I got mine invitation from QLD two days after I submitted my EOI


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

roze said:


> I wrote less then 2 pages.



Have got a invitation? or still waiting.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Yeah, that's the same as me, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine invitation from QLD two days after I submitted my EOI


Hi
Did you get any response from Queensland State regarding State Nomination...
I am also waiting from them as I submitted my all docs to them since a week.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Have got a invitation? or still waiting.


I got a mail from them and they ask me to provide a list of docs that I provided them a week ago. Now there is a complete silence


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

I can see a notice on Queensland Immigration website.

"Application Processing and Enquiries

As a result of Business and Skilled Migration Queensland moving buildings, we are still unable to access SkillSelect, applications or enquiries. We hope to have these issues rectified shortly. When these issues are resolved, we will place a notice on this website.

We apologise sincerely for this incovenience."


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> Hi
> Did you get any response from Queensland State regarding State Nomination...
> I am also waiting from them as I submitted my all docs to them since a week.


Nothing yet. I've submitted mine 6 days ago

I believe that announcement on their website is referring to EOIs. Since we're already in the consideration process I think we're not affected


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Nothing yet. I've submitted mine 6 days ago
> 
> I believe that announcement on their website is referring to EOIs. Since we're already in the consideration process I think we're not affected


I hope .. they are not referring those who already applied to them.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

It took 3 months nov- feb 2012 to hear from QLD government regarding my expression of interest for a 190 visa ,then very speedy from my nomination to getting my visa


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*Visa Application Submitted*

Hi guys,

Seems every one here going to be neighbor if granted.
Anyway, me also in the same boat.

Visa application submitted Mar. 05, with QLD SS. waiting for CO.

Please update your case.

Regards

Jalal


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

roze said:


> Hi
> Did you get any response from Queensland State regarding State Nomination...
> I am also waiting from them as I submitted my all docs to them since a week.



It might take 2 weeks according to their time limit.
I got their reply on 13th day that they were unable to open the attachment.
After that resubmitted in four different mail.
Lastly they asked me to resubmit the statement in more detail.
After re-submission of the statement, next day I received the invitation.

Hope they will respond soon.

Regards

Jalal


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I heard from my two fellow croats that they can't find job in Australia, despite 50 applications and 5 interviews. One of them is 6 months without a job (in WA).

I know it depends on occupation, but these are some discouraging news. What about QLD? Do you guys have some info regarding labor market, jobs, etc.?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> It took 3 months nov- feb 2012 to hear from QLD government regarding my expression of interest for a 190 visa ,then very speedy from my nomination to getting my visa


Hi 
but I can see on their website that they take 15days after they get all the required docs. is that not true? 
and
when you applied for that?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Jamaloo*



brizi said:


> Hi mummykins123'
> Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


I cannot understand this one thing , please clear my view ................... how woukd any aspirant know what State Sponsor ship is available , considering my case , i am an industrial engineer and shall apply under 190, kindly guide me that do i have to look for all states .


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Jamaloo said:


> I cannot understand this one thing , please clear my view ................... how woukd any aspirant know what State Sponsor ship is available , considering my case , i am an industrial engineer and shall apply under 190, kindly guide me that do i have to look for all states .


HI
check the Australian States Immigration Websites and their Occupation List

here is the Queensland occupation list getting State Sponsorship
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/occupation-list-190-visa.pdf


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

roze said:


> Hi but I can see on their website that they take 15days after they get all the required docs. is that not true? and when you applied for that?


Yes once you have a nomination it is very quick...think it was about 3 week...this was April 2012


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Jamaloo*



roze said:


> HI
> check the Australian States Immigration Websites and their Occupation List
> 
> here is the Queensland occupation list getting State Sponsorship
> http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/occupation-list-190-visa.pdf


tHANKS ROZE FOR SHARING SUCH VALUABLE information ,but i have an issue that my occuoation that is industrial engineer is not in that Queensland occupation list ,

Secondly one moire question is it necessary to get 7 bands in all of the sections like listening ,speaking ,reading and writing or an overall band of 7 is necessary ,

Kindly reply urgent bcs i am about to give my IELTS


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Jamaloo said:


> tHANKS ROZE FOR SHARING SUCH VALUABLE information ,but i have an issue that my occuoation that is industrial engineer is not in that Queensland occupation list ,
> 
> Secondly one moire question is it necessary to get 7 bands in all of the sections like listening ,speaking ,reading and writing or an overall band of 7 is necessary ,
> 
> Kindly reply urgent bcs i am about to give my IELTS


For Ielts band " it depends on the State" as my state and DIBP need 6 Each. But if you will get 7 Each you can achieve More points.
Check the State for which you are applying.
But I will suggest you to achieve 7 Each (this would be the best)

Thanks


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Guys
I got the Queensland State Sponsorship and Invitation at the same Time


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



Jamaloo said:


> With due respect i will be honored if i have ur valuable suggestions via a facebook or hotmail id, thats more user friendly .Kindly dont take me wrong .
> 
> 
> i want to end up in Australia and there is no harm making new friends for their majestic ideas
> and experiences.If possible can i find u in face book ??????


'
hay i appologise if u feel awkward..:couch2:


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Jamaloo*



roze said:


> pm me your facebook id


i have done


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> I got the Queensland State Sponsorship and Invitation at the same Time


Congratulations


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> I got the Queensland State Sponsorship and Invitation at the same Time


Congratulation, mate!


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

McJim said:


> Congratulation, mate!


Thanks


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Have got a invitation? or still waiting.


I submitted my all documents through Visa payments section in the Queensland website on 14/03/2014. EOI submitted on 06/03/2014 . My occupation code is 312312 Electrical engineering technician . 


Still waiting for invitation dont know will approve or not .Please advice me guys if it delays means my request will rejected ? .It makes me scary:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> I got the Queensland State Sponsorship and Invitation at the same Time


Congratulations iam still waiting


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rajesh_puchi said:


> I submitted my all documents through Visa payments section in the Queensland website on 14/03/2014. EOI submitted on 06/03/2014 . My occupation code is 312312 Electrical engineering technician .
> 
> 
> Still waiting for invitation dont know will approve or not .Please advice me guys if it delays means my request will rejected ? .It makes me scary:frusty::frusty::frusty:


I think their office is moving to a new facility due to that you are awaiting longer time.

Drop an email requesting the progress of your application.check this link for more info.

Home | Migration Queensland

Cheers!!


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Bluegum2012 said:


> I think their office is moving to a new facility due to that you are awaiting longer time.
> 
> Drop an email requesting the progress of your application.check this link for more info.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much . But iam thinking if i keep on sending E mail to them means they may never reply properly.So only iam scar to send mail.:tape2:


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much . But iam thinking if i keep on sending E mail to them means they may never reply properly.So only iam scar to send mail.:tape2:


As far as I can tell you it is not necessarily the worst case scenario but only some 

delay.Give them a call and check what's happening ? Good Luck.


----------



## Pame (Dec 24, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> I submitted my all documents through Visa payments section in the Queensland website on 14/03/2014. EOI submitted on 06/03/2014 . My occupation code is 312312 Electrical engineering technician .
> 
> 
> Still waiting for invitation dont know will approve or not .Please advice me guys if it delays means my request will rejected ? .It makes me scary:frusty::frusty::frusty:


If there is a delay that means you are ok and your application will be approved for sure. Just relax as they are moving their office. PR is only for those who can wait and show some patience. Best of luck.


----------



## micro (Feb 17, 2014)

*Query*



Pame said:


> If there is a delay that means you are ok and your application will be approved for sure. Just relax as they are moving their office. PR is only for those who can wait and show some patience. Best of luck.


Hey Pame,

I'm planning to apply for QLD SS for occupation 'Microbiologist'. Its been 15 weeks since i applied for Skills Assessment from Vetassess and i have not received the result yet.

I see that your occupation 'Life Scientist' also comes under the similar Category as my occupation. How long did your application take for Skills Assessment from Vetassess?

If possible, could you also tell me your education? I want to compare your education with mine.

Thanks & Regards,
Micro


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

roze said:


> I can see a notice on Queensland Immigration website.
> 
> "Application Processing and Enquiries
> 
> ...


 Hi joyce,

Just want to check with you. you got the invitation after they plot such a message over in their website am i right?.So consider there is no problem for invitation due to that issue .please advice me thanks.out:


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi joyce,
> 
> Just want to check with you. you got the invitation after they plot such a message over in their website am i right?.So consider there is no problem for invitation due to that issue .please advice me thanks.out:


Hi there. Yes I got the Invitation. Queensland Sponsored me. But I submitted my all docs to them (upon their request) before all these issues.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Three weeks since I submitted my documents to QLD and still no answer :rain:


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Croat said:


> Three weeks since I submitted my documents to QLD and still no answer :rain:


Do not Worry 
You will get the Invitation Soon


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hopefully. They've removed the delay message from their website and repleced it with the non-working days announcement :lol: (closed till tuesday)


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

roze said:


> Do not Worry
> You will get the Invitation Soon


Hi Team,

Did any one received invitation from queensland .My one still on pending so far more than one month already. If any one got please reply me 

Thanks:tape2:



Occupation 312312|| IELTS 6.5 ||EOI Submitted 06.03.2014 || Documents Submitted 1403.2014 ||Queensland State Sponsorship:& Invitation


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Did any one received invitation from queensland .My one still on pending so far more than one month already. If any one got please reply me
> 
> ...


Send them an email. I've been waiting for 25 days. I send them email in thursday did they've replied today that they see the payment, but not the documents. They are moving, bla,bla, bla... They ask me to sent them my documents again 

If I didn't ask, they wouldn't contact me at all


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> Send them an email. I've been waiting for 25 days. I send them email in thursday did they've replied today that they see the payment, but not the documents. They are moving, bla,bla, bla... They ask me to sent them my documents again
> 
> If I didn't ask, they wouldn't contact me at all


Thank you so much for the advice . Please advice me the email I'd please 

Thanks


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much for the advice . Please advice me the email I'd please
> 
> Thanks


Hi bro ,

Did you send Email to this mail id [email protected] .


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> Send them an email. I've been waiting for 25 days. I send them email in thursday did they've replied today that they see the payment, but not the documents. They are moving, bla,bla, bla... They ask me to sent them my documents again
> 
> If I didn't ask, they wouldn't contact me at all



Hi bro ,

Did you send Email to this mail id [email protected] .


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought that you were in the same situation like me - received an invitation to apply.

I got the invitation two days after I submitted my EOI, but I'm waiting 25 days for the outcome. I don't know why they didn't contacted you still

Yes, that's the email


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> I thought that you were in the same situation like me - received an invitation to apply.
> 
> I got the invitation two days after I submitted my EOI, but I'm waiting 25 days for the outcome. I don't know why they didn't contacted you still
> 
> Yes, that's the email


 I had submitted my EOI under 489 on 04/03/2014

2. I had updated my EOI to 190 visa sub class on 06/03/2014 

3. State sponsorship application submitted on 14/03/2014 .

Time frame for the 190 visa sub class state sponsorship will be 2 weeks as per queensland website .But still i didnt receive any reply yet .


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> I thought that you were in the same situation like me - received an invitation to apply.
> 
> I got the invitation two days after I submitted my EOI, but I'm waiting 25 days for the outcome. I don't know why they didn't contacted you still
> 
> Yes, that's the email



i think we both are in the same boat . So please advice me about your process details and updates that will be easy for us to make decision .


thanks 

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> I thought that you were in the same situation like me - received an invitation to apply.
> 
> I got the invitation two days after I submitted my EOI, but I'm waiting 25 days for the outcome. I don't know why they didn't contacted you still
> 
> Yes, that's the email


Thank you so much for the advice ,

yesterday i mailed them today they replied back and said they will not receive any documents and payment. its one of the shocking moment .Just now i replied with all documents and payment slip. Dont know how long it will take .

Have you got the invitation?


Iam waiting


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much for the advice ,
> 
> yesterday i mailed them today they replied back and said they will not receive any documents and payment. its one of the shocking moment .Just now i replied with all documents and payment slip. Dont know how long it will take .
> 
> ...


That's weird Rajesh.I think they would look into your case ASAP.


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

*No ICT job code in QSOL.?*

Hi Guys,

I was just going through QSOL for State Sponsorship... and could not find even a single ICT code..?? 

Does anyone have info regarding this.?

Thanks,
Manoj.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was just going through QSOL for State Sponsorship... and could not find even a single ICT code..??
> 
> ...


When it comes to state sponsorship that depends on various factors like demand for that occupation in that state's labour market, skill shortages etc. However each state will review the list on timely basis and do the necessary changes if required. Most ICT codes are sponsored by SA,NSW & VIC. If QLD hasn't got your code listed they may not offering for this year however as said previously check them on timely basis. You never know and forecast the changes.

Cheers!!!


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Red Tape... I thought it was removed permanently .

I will check it freq... May be in July they will include it...


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much for the advice ,
> 
> yesterday i mailed them today they replied back and said they will not receive any documents and payment. its one of the shocking moment .Just now i replied with all documents and payment slip. Dont know how long it will take .
> 
> ...


Not yet
They've emailed me yesterday and said that they can't save my JPEG documents (?) and that they can't see the payment (?)
So I sent them what they've asked


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Croat said:


> Not yet
> They've emailed me yesterday and said that they can't save my JPEG documents (?) and that they can't see the payment (?)
> So I sent them what they've asked


Thank you so much . Iam also send my documents yesterday waiting for reply if you you invitation please update in the forum thanks


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much . Iam also send my documents yesterday waiting for reply if you you invitation please update in the forum thanks


Hi friends ,

Iam happy to inform you guys that i got the invitation to apply visa from queensland .Hi Roze please advice me what is the follow up
:israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel:
Thank you so much 

Rajesh


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Iam happy to inform you guys that i got the invitation to apply visa from queensland .Hi Roze please advice me what is the follow up
> :israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel:
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Iam happy to inform you guys that i got the invitation to apply visa from queensland .Hi Roze please advice me what is the follow up
> :israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel:
> ...



Hi
Congratulation
what kind of follow up you are asking?


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

roze said:


> Hi
> Congratulation
> what kind of follow up you are asking?


Thanks Roze,

While applying Pr iam going to add my wife also . She finished bachelors degree i heard from friends that need to get certificate that her college is the english teaching college. Anybody please advice how to get that certificate.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you so much *******,

Could you advice me what are the documents need to prepare while apply PR through skill select please advice me it will be the great help for me 


Thanks you so much
Rajesh


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thank you so much *******,
> 
> Could you advice me what are the documents need to prepare while apply PR through skill select please advice me it will be the great help for me
> 
> ...


Make a note of the list of docs :
1. Passport copies of Both you and your spouse
2. Marriage certificate
3. Form 80 for you and your spouse 
4. Academic certificates of both
5. PCC clearance certificates for both of you.
6. Medical examination results for both of you.

I would recommend start filling form 80 as it takes a considerable amount of time in filling in. 

Cheers!!


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Make a note of the list of docs :
> 1. Passport copies of Both you and your spouse
> 2. Marriage certificate
> 3. Form 80 for you and your spouse
> ...


Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 RS per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thanks Roze,
> 
> While applying Pr iam going to add my wife also . She finished bachelors degree i heard from friends that need to get certificate that her college is the english teaching college. Anybody please advice how to get that certificate.


Hi
You can contact back to College and asked them to provide you a letter mentioning that Your Wife studied there and the medium of teaching is English.
The College will definitely provide you that letter..


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

*Need your valuable advice*

Dear friends,


I got the invitation from skill select to apply for 190 visa .I have a few questions to get advice from you all.

1. While filling Form 80 . Me and my need to fill the individual form or single form enough to give the details .

2.Still my wife First name in the passport is her father name. Am i need to change it to my name before apply PR or her father name is ok to proceed.


----------



## mr_fahad44 (May 13, 2014)

*Queensland State Nomination*



brizi said:


> Hi mummykins123'
> Generally qld govt.can take anywhere between a week and upto 4 weeks to ask for further information.what is ur nominated occupation? Will you be applying for 190 or 489 visa?if you require any more info about qld just ask me.I was nominated by qld in 4 hrs after providing them further information which they required.
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> I got the invitation from skill select to apply for 190 visa .I have a few questions to get advice from you all.
> ...


Hi rajesh,

Care to share how long did QLD took from the day they requested documents (proof of funds, commitment to live/work etc.) to support the SS to the day you received the invitation?


----------



## mr_fahad44 (May 13, 2014)

*Thanks for teh reply*

HI bro
Thanks for the reply. I have received below reply today 
"You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Queensland Treasury Department"
Can you guide me what will be the next step in this. Do i need to transfer the fee to DIAC at this stage 

Kindly replay 






mr_fahad44 said:


> brizi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mummykins123'
> ...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Board of Professional Engineer,s Queens Land*

Dear Experts,

can some-one guide me how to register with Board of Professional Engineer,s Queens Land???????

i am already Registered from Engineer,s Australia 233512(Mechanical Engineer)

i have to apply for 489 Visa but firstly i have to get accreditation from Professional Engineer,s Queens Land???????

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Wrangl3r (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

The state which is currently open for sponsorship for my occupation is QLD. Also, it's just available on the 489 visa route, not on 190 and I need to secure a job offer from an area in regional Queensland. Anyone with the same experience? Is it really hard to find a job since the employers prioritize the visa holders, PRs, and citizens? Thanks.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I updated my eoi victoria to queensland on 31st December 2014 but no response from qld still now.
How long it happen generally.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I applied Qld on 16.01.15 with the attachments upon their asking requirement. Lets see how long have to be wait.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

please, I REALLY need your guidance regarding QSLD SS…Internal Auditor )almost the same as External auditor…=
Firstly clarify me, about this set of doubts, 
1.	Do I have to show an Offer of employment (Do I have to show a letter?)
2.	Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration??? My Registered National Number for example…)
3.	I got TOEFL results, not IELTS, there would be some problem?
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Ice


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

roze said:


> Yes After 4 Days ...
> they sent me an email for sending them docs (they provided me a list) and payment 200$ outside Australia.
> They asked me to send them all these within 15 working days otherwise they will consider that I am no more interested in seeking nomination from them
> Or
> ...




Hi, Can you provide your mail id so that I could write you in detail about the queries I have.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

1.I have a query on Fund requirement for QLD.... Do they considered property/house/Land ? 
2. If answer is yes for question 1, Is it ok if that belongs to my father name? 
3. Are they only consider the amount which is there in our saving account ? 
4. If answer is yes for third question, I have to apply for loan...could you please guide me how much fund is enough to approve the nomination ?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Can any one please help me. I received Queensland nomination but they are asking for below documents: 

- Evidence of job
- Commitment statement
- Statement of service
- Evidence of specialization

please let me know which documents I need to submit for 

- Statement of service
- Evidence of specialization

could you please let me know. 

Please let me know if there is any format for commitment letter. Could you please provide the links.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------

